# my new burmese!



## greyfox (Oct 14, 2007)

this is my 5th snake. i currently own 2 royal pythons and 2 coastal carpet pythons but this is the bigest so far. meet my Burmese python!


----------



## bitey (Oct 14, 2007)

Lucky you, as you know we arn't allowed burmese pythons over here !
It looks great !


----------



## greyfox (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah im happy its gonna grew into my first real biggy! i was gonna by a jungle carpet python but i had to travel about 100 miles and they wouldn't send it so i saw this at my local pet shop at though yes gotta get it. also picked up a adult albino Burmese today was heavy as hell! but my one i bought today which is a girl is only 4 months old.


----------



## greyfox (Oct 14, 2007)

and thats not an unclean age in the background its a stain ive had the cage for years. dont want people thinking my animals are in unclean cages i know how strict you guys are in here! lol


----------



## bitey (Oct 14, 2007)

I think it would be cool, to get one that big !
Do you have a huge enclosure for him / her yet ?


----------



## greyfox (Oct 14, 2007)

no i will be buying one for her in about 5 months. she will be suitable for a big cage then. the cost of it is gonna to be about 350 pounds. not sure wot that is in dollars but i think its near 540. the cage will be 8long, 3high and 3 deep.


----------



## bitey (Oct 14, 2007)

cool, you will have to post pickies up to keep us all posted / jealous


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 14, 2007)

greyfox said:


> and thats not an unclean age in the background its a stain ive had the cage for years. dont want people thinking my animals are in unclean cages i know how strict you guys are in here! lol


 
Dont worry i didny even notice it , your beautiful burm stood out way more


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Oct 14, 2007)

Congratulations. That's a lovely snake. Lucky you.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 14, 2007)

greyfox said:


> no i will be buying one for her in about 5 months. she will be suitable for a big cage then. the cost of it is gonna to be about 350 pounds. not sure wot that is in dollars but i think its near 540. the cage will be 8long, 3high and 3 deep.



350 pounds = 788 australian dollars.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 14, 2007)

Beautiful python 

Would love to see some piccies of your Royals, too.


----------



## Rediah (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Greyfox, she's gorgeous! 

N definately, more pics needed. ;-)


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Greyfox, I've got relatives in Kent.  My father grew up there and I still have an aunty and a few cousins there... Nice snake!


----------



## mama croc (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Man - what I would give to have one of those!!!! Maybe I should open a zoo and get one on an exhibitors licence!!! You are so lucky to live in the UK!!!


----------



## Armand (Oct 19, 2007)

awsome snake.. you have to update us with pics as they grow very fast...


----------



## blair55 (Oct 19, 2007)

rather our aussie snake anyday,
looks good though


----------



## addy (Oct 20, 2007)

You obviously know those things get massive if given the chance, easily big enough to eat a small human.
I plan to own a house in thailand one day with my girl friend. In the markets over there albino burmese go for about 30,000 baht. $AUS 1200 approx. Considering getting one.


----------



## krusty (Oct 24, 2007)

you are so lucky that you can keep them...i would give any thing to keep them.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 24, 2007)

Are those popular on the catwalks? Looks like that type of python...
It's gorgeous.


----------



## jesusrodriguez (Oct 26, 2007)

i like the way you spell Rock hampton lol greyfox


----------

